

Help HN: Facing problem with attention. - geek_silk

Hello HN,
         I am having problem with attention while reading some stuff. Some time I read superficially and response accordingly. It is a big problem for me as It seems I am not having proper concentration.<p>Is that normal and happened other people as well.<p>Please suggest how I can improve my self.<p>Big Thanks in advance.
======
rick888
It happens to me from time to time. I find that reading a bunch of news sites
during the day only makes this problem worse. Practice reading/working on only
one thing at a time.

------
buddylw
Mediation was helped me with this problem. I don't do it in any religious
context - it's like concentration practice. It also mellows me out.

